
E3 2020 Cancelled - haunter
https://www.e3expo.com/
======
w-m
The NAB show 2020 (April 18 - 22, Las Vegas) is still holding out, "The Show
is On. Stay Informed.": [https://nabshow.com/2020/attend/onsite-
services/coronavirus-...](https://nabshow.com/2020/attend/onsite-
services/coronavirus-update-and-resources/)

I wonder how many more days until they cancel as well.

We have booked a stand and are planning to show a demo. Flights and hotels are
booked. It feels slightly weird working on the demo, with the very high chance
of it not happening after all.

~~~
tdhoot
On the website it says:

> NAB has been monitoring the evolving situation on coronavirus both in the
> U.S. and around the globe. Due to the public health emergency we are
> currently facing, we believe that it is not possible to move forward with
> NAB Show as planned. Please see below for a message from NAB’s president and
> CEO Gordon H. Smith, along with some FAQs about the decision.

So I guess 0 days!

~~~
unlinked_dll
More concisely: [https://nabshow.com/2020/](https://nabshow.com/2020/)

> An Update On 2020 NAB Show

> NAB Show will not take place this April in Las Vegas

For a media event they really need to work on their messaging.

~~~
jjoonathan
Maybe this is the media equivalent of having half a dozen CS PhDs standing
around a computer trying to get the projector working.

------
pwython
Fun anecdote: I flew from FL to CA in 2000 for E3 when it was a press-only
event. That was the first and last time I've had to have a doctor come to my
hotel room (on Day 2 of the show) to give me a shot in the ass for some sort
of strep/flu. I forget what it was, or what the shot was, but 18-year-old me
sprung back into action the next day... and probably passed whatever I had to
every hand I shook.

------
krzyk
All the recent headlines read like from "Plague Inc.", I have never thought I
would live in such times.

~~~
Shivetya
Well it is pretty much Zombie Apocalypse replete with all the reasons why
movies, shows, games, and novels, always have the world become overrun. Yet
people ridicule them for it and here we are, containment does not work in
societies with such freedom of travel and no recollection of past events.

Throw in now in many countries the level of self entitlement is so high that
it truly is hard to quarantine people voluntarily. Yes you still have those
who respect the law and others but we have far too many who either put
themselves above both or just act maliciously.

Let us all hope it is an over reaction

~~~
colechristensen
If it works, it will look like an overreaction.

If it doesn't work, there will be cries about how not enough was done.

Like in IT/DevOps/etc. when you're doing your job very well, your job looks
unnecessary.

------
smaili
With rumors of Sony and Microsoft's consoles coming out at the end of this
year, does anyone know if this event would have any impact on that? I'd
imagine being able to leverage this sort of event for generating buzz and
interest helps with their sales to some extent so I'd be very curious to see
if they decide to delay their release.

~~~
JonathonW
Unlikely-- E3 (like the other big trade shows in general) has been getting
progressively less relevant industry-wide each year, in favor of more direct-
to-consumer messaging (like Nintendo's Nintendo Direct presentations). Sony
even announced they weren't participating back in January, before all this
COVID-19 mess.

~~~
georgeecollins
This is true. Big companies were the first to pull out of GDC as well. I think
the big players feel they have to spend a lot to keep up and they don't get a
lot out of it.

I believe the smaller companies are the ones that tend to benefit from the big
conferences, because it gives them a chance to talk to people all over the
world who might not otherwise be available. Speaking for myself, these
cancellations are understandable, but a big problem for my work.

~~~
blackearl
I've heard it was more important, at GDC at least, for indies because you have
legendary devs walking around who can help small teams get deals or contacts
with bigger networks. Make a demo that catches the eye of the right person and
it can be really helpful.

~~~
georgeecollins
Exactly-- you meet new teams you may want to do business with. Devs meet
people who want to invest. Not exactly helpful for EA or Activision, but big
help to others.

------
rvz
> We look forward to bringing you E3 2021 as a reimagined event that brings
> fans, media, and the industry together in a showcase that celebrates the
> global video game industry.

Looks like the entire tech and game industries have put the future on hold for
a year and a half.

Meanwhile, I suspect that Hollywood directors are scripting a COVID-19 film
for box office success...

~~~
egfx
Yet the Smurf festival in Lombardy lives on
[https://twitter.com/chamILYAn/status/1237397658773286913?s=2...](https://twitter.com/chamILYAn/status/1237397658773286913?s=20)

As for the movie I think Contagion 2

~~~
kick
...why not just link the YouTube video? I don't get what the twitter link
adds.

------
kenhwang
Aw. The best part of E3 was always the decor all the studios do to their
booth. Hard to replicate that experience since it's very similar to visiting
an art museum.

I wonder if the studios will just release the playable demos to the press now.
The worst part of E3 was always waiting hours in line for a 5-minute demo
experience. If they can digitally release the games, it'd be so much better.

~~~
rtkwe
E3 was never really setup or supposed to be a show for the public press rarely
had to wait that long and mostly took appointments to see demos.

------
fourmyle
If I don't get Elden Ring news soon I am going to go hollow.

~~~
DoofusOfDeath
I only know of hollofication from Bleach. Does the idea crop up elsewhere,
e.g. in Elden Ring?

~~~
brootstrap
Dont go hollow skeleton! Yeah it's an idea from dark souls, another fromsoft
game that you hopefully have heard of and spent 100s of hours playing.

~~~
DoofusOfDeath
Thanks for the tip about Dark Souls! Heard of it but never tried it out. I'll
take a look.

~~~
fourmyle
You will either hate it or you will think whichever SoulsBourne game you play
first is the pinnacle of gaming and you will play all of them and they will
consume you and other games will cease to be fun. It is the curse.

------
tus88
Why don't they just do it over YouTube?

~~~
dennisnedry
Good idea, but that would mean the game journalists wouldn't have anything to
do.

~~~
tus88
Because they can't do interviews or ask questions? YT does have superchat
which might be harnessed for that.

------
muterad_murilax
What about WWDC?

~~~
harrier
I don't see any news about it yet but a cancellation seems likely considering
the mass gathering ban in Santa Clara.

[https://9to5mac.com/2020/03/10/wwdc-
cancellation/](https://9to5mac.com/2020/03/10/wwdc-cancellation/)

~~~
muterad_murilax
"Apple’s Worldwide Developers Conference 2020 kicks off in June with an all-
new online format"

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22568601](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22568601)

